# spinal stimlulator electrode array (L8680)



## kvonada

I have an issue that has come across my desk regarding spinal cord stimulator implantation (63650) – specifically, the electrode array (L8680).  I have conflicting information.  This procedure was billed with POS 11 and the L8680 was billed for 16 units (2 electrode leads w/ 8 contacts each).  Per CPT guidelines, each electrode is one unit regardless of the number of contacts, but during an AAPC webinar, one of the slides presented shows that the units needed to be increased to the number of contacts on the electrode.  Not sure which way to go with this one, especially since it was done in the clinic setting!  Which is correct?


----------



## marvelh

The HCPCS code, L8680, is billed for the actual implant with the units of service based on total number of electrode contacts inserted.  

As you indicated, if your physician inserted two epidural neurostimulator octrodes (8 contact electrodes on each) in an office site of service, you would report L8680 x 16.  If he had instead inserted a single quadriopolar lead (4 contact electrodes on each), you would bill L8680 x 4.

However, the CPT code for the actual physician work of inserting the lead is based on each lead and not per electrode contacts.


----------



## mjb5019

*another L8680 question, new wording to code*

With the addition of wording to the description of L8680: Implantable neurostimulator electrode (with any number of contact points), each
does that mean we know bill per electrode, not per contact point?


----------



## cwaltman

*L8680*

Could someone help me with L8680 billing 24 units instead of 16. We bill out of Ms so the Medicare claims are going to Novatis. Thanks!


----------



## suemt

I have a couple of questions:

- if this is performed bilaterally, do you bill for 2 sets of 8 contact leads (L8680 x 16)?
- if it is just a trial, do you still bill for the leads?  

Thanks in advance!


----------

